# AT&T dialer (VPN) for macOS(X)?



## kb71525 (Sep 18, 2006)

AT&T Global Network Dialer - 

is there a way to use the AT&T dialer (using a LAN connection) on an apple?
I have only found an older version on the net, which supports modems.

I am looking for some advise on how to use the AT&T dialer (VPN client) on an G4. (Currently I am traveling w/ a windows laptop just to read e-mails and a G4 to work with).

I hope to use my G4 only.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't think there is an AT&T dialler for the Mac, however there are other VPN clients that are compatible. Nortel & Aventail often work, and sometimes the built in VPN client works - it depends what the VPN *server* is.

Some companies that use AT&T dialler have different alternatives for Mac users, even differring from country to country. Talk to your helpdesk or IT contact and they might be able to tell you.

By the way, if this is for a certain company that begins with "I" and ends with "BM" then search w3 for the "Mac@IBM" page, for everything you need to know.


----------



## barhar (Sep 19, 2006)

You can not use the PC's AT&T Global Network Client dialer from the Mac, with the Mac, connected to the PC - via an Ethernet cable.

You can download the 'AT&T Global Network Client', AGNC - for the Mac, configure the AGNC, and use the Mac directly. 
You can also allow 'sharing' of the PC's 'C' (and / or other volumes) to place any received text and / or attachments onto the PC.


----------

